# Internet Explorer 8 (Display issues)



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone who upgraded to Internet Explorer 8 may experience problems displaying some web sites due to its new way of interpreting web pages. If you are experiencing graphics and headers that seem to be out of place on web sites, you can resolve the problem in most cases by using the Compatibility View button.

To enable Compatibility View for specific websites that are not displayed correctly or that are not working, follow these steps:

1.In Internet Explorer, open the website that is not displayed correctly or that does not work correctly.
2.Click the Compatibility View icon. This icon is located to the right side of the address bar. Or, click Compatibility View on the Tools menu. 

Internet Explorer remembers sites you choose to view in Compatibility View so that the next time you visit these sites you donâ€™t have to press the button again.


----------

